# اسئلة الامتحان التنافسي للماجستير في العراق



## ايس فنتورا (31 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تزويدنا باسئلة سنين سابقة للامتحان التنافسي لدرجة الماجستير للهنسة المدنية ؟؟؟؟

يوجد تعتيم غير طبيعي عليها يا ريت المساعدة


----------



## ابو فواد (31 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم أنا من غزة من الجامعة الاسلامية..
ونجحت الحمد لله في الامتحان والمقابلة ..للقبول في برنامج الماجستير ... بالاسلامية أيضا وقد بحثت كثيررا قبل الامتحان عن اسئلة أو امتحانات سابقة ولكن لم أجد..

لكن راجع النقاط الحرجة والشائعة في المنهاج...وتوكل على الله ..واقرا امتحانات توظيف لعلها تكون متوفرة..

ثم يجب عليك تحديد التخصص الذي تنوي ان تدخله لأن الاسئلة ستدور حول التخصص المختار 
تصميم..ادارة ..مياه ..بيئة...غير ذلك


----------



## ايس فنتورا (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عزيزي

لكن المشكلة 

ان هذه السنة الامتحان ليس فقط في التخصص 

هذه السنة 60% على التخصص و 40% على المواد العامة من الاول الى الرابع 

مبروك القبول 

و يا رب يكتب لنا ان شاء الله


----------



## ayad alsharef (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اني طالب ماجستير في جامعة بغداد ويمكن اكدر افيدكم اي اختصاص


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو نشر الاسئله ياريت .................................................................


----------



## ايس فنتورا (1 سبتمبر 2009)

حبيبي اياد الشريف 

الاختصاص الهندسة المدنية فرع الانشاءات


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ترتيب الاسئلة دائما على النحو التالي

سوال اسس
سوال كونكريت
سوال مقاومة
سوال تربة
سوال ادارة مشاريع
سوال رياضيات

وفي البدء اسئلة فكرية رياضية وتحتاج الانتباه والدقة
هاي الاسئلة بوكتنا قبل ثلاث سنوات
مثلا في المقاومة ارسم شير فورس دايكرام والبيندنك مومنت دايكرام
وهكذا ارجو انك استفدت


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا علي البغدادي واني الحمد لله محتفظ بمحاضراتي من الاول لحد الثالث وانا الان بالمرحله الرابعه ولكنني متخوف جدا من المشروع وبس لا ينطوني موضوع صعب


----------



## ايس فنتورا (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا على المشروع لا تشيل هم 

حتى لو شي صعب الاستاذ هواية يساعدك

بس اني حتى الماجستير ما خايف منه لان انت بوكتها تدرس و الله كريم 

بس المشكلة بالامتحان التنافسي اني صارلي فترة تارك الدراسة و لازم الملم كمية كبيرة من المواضيع بفترة كللللش قصيرة 

دعواتكم شباب


----------



## ام اسامة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ايضا" استعد لدخول امتحان المفاضلة للدراسات العليا فى ليبيا وليس لدى اى خلفية عن الموضوع لوفى حد عنه فكرة خاصة اخوانا العراقيين لان اغلب الدكاترة اللى يحاضروا عندنا عراقيين ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفقكم ايس فنتورا وندى حمزة واتمنى لو كنت استطيع ان اساعدكم


----------



## احمد كيكزو (13 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعده اريد معرفه اسئله امتحان ماجستير هندسه التربه


----------



## احمد كيكزو (14 مايو 2010)

ayad alsharef قال:


> اني طالب ماجستير في جامعة بغداد ويمكن اكدر افيدكم اي اختصاص



اخويه العزيز ممكن طلب , اريد بس اعرف المواد الداخله في امتحان الماجستير في جامعه بغداد ماجستير تربه و اكون ممنون منك جدا


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

I have GRE book if you want it
this exam only in the USA before Graduate classes, any student should take GRE exam

thanks


----------



## علي1111 (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اني مهندس علي مهندس مدني وعندي خبرة في تصميم اي منشا من الناحية الهيدروليكية والانشائية واذا اي واحد عندة استفسار ممكن يسالني واريد اكمل دراسات عليا في الماجستير واريد اسئلة الامتحان التنافسي


----------



## ahmad20 (30 يوليو 2010)

ارجو منكم ارفاق الأسئلة في اختصاص المدني - الانشائي


----------



## انور الاستشاري (30 يوليو 2010)

أخوان السلام عليكم : أني ايضاً مهندس مدني من العراق و اتخرجت من جامعة بابل
و مشكلتنا بالعراق ماكو دبلوم عالي بالهندسه المدنيه حاليا حتى نرفع المعدل و نتهيأ للماجستير
أرجو مناقشة المسأله


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (31 يوليو 2010)

اخي انور اعتقد هسه اكو دبلوم عالي بالهندسه ب 5 ملايين دينار وخل اسألك واشوف


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (31 يوليو 2010)

زين اني هسه طلعت من العشره الاوائل شلون استفاد منها ؟؟؟اني بصراحه مالي واهز عالماجستير من وره امتحان الغضب توفل مع العلم اني داخل دوره اي سي ثري وحاير الخطوه الثانيه وره التخرج شنو ما ادري؟؟يمكن رح اظل محدق


----------



## سيف سلومي (31 يوليو 2010)

ayad alsharef قال:


> اني طالب ماجستير في جامعة بغداد ويمكن اكدر افيدكم اي اختصاص



مرحبه اخويه اياد شكراا للمشاركه بس عندي سوال اني تخرجت من الاردن هندسة مدني ومعدلي 65.6 يطلعي ماستر بجامعة بغداد انشاءات مع الشكر

سيف سلومي


----------



## ayameonikage (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اني خريجة هندسة مدنية جامعة الكوفة واني كلش احب الجيولوجيا( اموت على دراسة البراكين والزلازل) ونصحوني الاخيار ان اكمل ماجستير جيولوجيا هندسية لانها اقرب اختصاص للججيولوجيا واسألت هذا الاختصاص بأي جامعة موجود فقالوا لي انه موجود فقط بجامعة بغداد 
بس اريد اسأل شنو المواد الي لازم ادرسها علمود اجتاز الامتحان التنافسي 
عفية لتخيبون ظني بالاجابة على سؤالي وتعيفوني بلا جواب 
فدوة اروحلكم ضروري اتجاوبون من فضلكم
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## ayameonikage (31 يوليو 2010)

بسرعة ارييييييييييييييييييييييد الجواب


----------



## مهندالمهندس (2 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو اعطاء امثله على الاسئله


----------



## asdali (19 مايو 2013)

اخوان بلازحمه ممكن تفهموني شلون اسئله امتحان الكفائه لقسم القدرة الكهربائيه وياريت نموذج منه


----------



## civilman86 (30 مايو 2013)

المشاركات كثيرة جدا بس ماشفت اي نموذج للأسئلة الخاصة بالتنافسي فنرجو تنزيل نماذج ماجستير او دبلوم هندسة مدني


----------



## نديمة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

عفو ارسلو لي اسئلة الامتحانات التنافسية لكلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد


----------

